# ISO western 67981-2



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

Need a set of mounts for my 2002 2500hd


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Philbilly2


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fresh out...


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

SRE snow plowing said:


> Need a set of mounts for my 2002 2500hd


?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

There's a chance @Western1 may have one ??? or >>>

https://www.storksplows.com/67981-2...2013-chevy-gmc-2500-3500-3529-plow-mount.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/198432035599823/


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

looking for used, anyone


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

still looking for used mounts, anyone


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

This Guy got your back, @SRE snow plowing. Good Luck !! >

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-palestine-western-ultramount-plow/7401981141.html


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> This Guy got your back, @SRE snow plowing. Good Luck !! >
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-palestine-western-ultramount-plow/7401981141.html


thanks, he was out of them


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Another one ?

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/d/allendale-chevy-gmc-western-plow/7385949894.html


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Where are you located?


near Indy


----------

